# Donald J. Pliner shoes -- Quality or not?



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

Good morning. While shopping for Allen-Edmonds, I came across some very attractive shoes at very attractive prices by Donald J. Pliner. (Homepage: https://www.donaldjpliner.com/)

Pliner is very assertive about describing its shoes as "Made in the Mountains of Italy". I'll assume they're telling the truth about that, but how about quality? After all, certain Italian products subordinate quality to fashion.

I tried to use Google to locate old threads about Pliner on AAAC, but didn't have any luck. There was one post on the subject but no responses.

So how about it, folks?

Fortuna favet audaci!


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

I have never owned Pliner shoes but have been wondering much the same. My opinion, based on the ones I have seen some in stores and online is that they are very fashion forward styles with very pointy or square toe boxes. The construction doesn't seem that amazing but I'm no expert. They strike me as a higher end Kenneth Cole shoe. There is one style on eBay, amongst a sea of square-toed, grain-corrected, ugly loafers, that I find somewhat attractive so would also appreciate comments from others on Pliner quality:


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

This topic has been discussed about a year or so ago. My father went to highschool with Donnie, south side of Chicago. At any rate, I have owned a few in the past and have found them to be attractive and very unique, but not comfortable for me. They can be fashion forward. I have found them similar to the Magnanni shoes in terms of construction, discussed in another thread. Quality is so so at best. If you like the look and they fit you, then go for it. Otherwise, spend the money for quality.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## antirabbit (Mar 17, 2005)

I got a pair of rather beautiful ones, neither too pointed or boxy, brown with a simple medallion on the toe. I paid $29.00 at Off 5th. So for that price, Ill take them and enjoy them. They are somewhat stiff and hard to stand for hours in. They have held up well. They are beyond Kenneth Cole and if you can find them for $50.00 or less a fairly good value. I would say they are an aethestic investment, not a long term wardrobe investment. They tend to be very trendy, but in some cases unique.

Dont Eat The Mints....


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bwep_
> 
> This topic has been discussed about a year or so ago. My father went to highschool with Donnie, south side of Chicago. "


OK, Bwep, this time around I demand an answer! Is the last name pronounced "Plinn' er" or "Ply' ner"? In Vancouver, the retailers who carry this line are divided on the pronunciation. This kind of thing tends to make me crazy! 

Vancouver


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Roger, according to my father, also a forum member, it is the second pronunciation (hard i). Things may have changed with notariety, however. I think that antirabbit's overall assessment is correct.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the input. The eBay store Grapevine Hill has a lot of Pliners available for auction with no reserve. I don't know what price they'll end at, but about $50 is my guess.

Fortuna favet audaci!


----------



## chorse123 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a useful thread:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=12413


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

based on that thread, and another pliner thread before the styleforum crash, the quality of the shoes are suspect. one complaint was the soles, which are glued, comes off.

then again, they are made in the mountains of italy....


----------

